# how long do stock USP night sites last?



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

The title says it all. Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In general, Night sights get dimmer over time, but last 10 years or so. I could get into a long description of half life and all that nonsense, but that's the short version.


----------

